# Help on jigheads



## mr.fish (Jan 4, 2009)

Just recentely I purchased some weedless unpainted jigheads. I just got sick of buying expensive painted packaged jigheads, so I decided to purchase them in bulk, and paint them myself. The only problem is that the weedguards are white. I tried to paint the guards along with the lead head itself, but it molds all the strainds together, and ruins the guard. Can anyone help. I got the paint down, but want to also paint or even darken the weedguards. Does any have any suggestions?


----------



## whj812 (Jan 4, 2009)

Tried a sharpie? That should dye the strand black..


----------



## slim357 (Jan 5, 2009)

whj812 said:


> Tried a sharpie? That should dye the strand black..


Id say a marker as well


----------



## Popeye (Jan 7, 2009)

whj812 said:


> Tried a sharpie? That should dye the strand black..



Yeah, see if you can borrow Captain Ahab's sharpie.


----------



## mr.fish (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks for some suggestions guys. I immediately tried a sharpie, because that is just the cheapest. To my suprise, it worked great. The sharpie doesn't even rub off either. Now that I mastered that, all I need to find is cheap rattles, and I'll be on my way to making my own bass jigs.


----------



## Zum (Jan 7, 2009)

https://www.barlowstackle.com/fishing-lure-rattles.html

Don't no if the prices are "cheap" but don't seem to bad.
Never dealt with this place.

Found this to be an interesting little read on sound and water/fish.
https://home.comcast.net/~rkrz/infoarch/fyisound.htm


----------

